
Problem: How to find reliable and quality professionals? - erickfernandes_
Hi, my name is Erick Fernandes and i&#x27;m from brazil. Here we got a problems when we have to found eletricists, Carpenters and even progamators with Good quality. In your contries you have problems like this? Do you use any mechanism to know if the professional who will carry out the work is of quality?
======
greenyoda
In the US, there are review sites for service providers, such as
[http://angieslist.com](http://angieslist.com).

